# Windows 7 GPO for Media Streaming - Server 2003



## UsernameHere (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can disable the media streaming option in Windows 7 using Group Policy on Windows Server 2003?

In case you aren't exactly sure what I am talking about, if you go to Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center\Advanced sharing settings on a Windows 7 PC, there is a "Media Streaming" option. Somehow this keeps getting turned on on users laptops (you know how that goes) and users with newer Android phones are automatically picking up pictures from the other user's laptops. 

If possible, I would like to turn this off using Group Policy. If there is not a way to do this from Group Policy on a 2003 server, I know it can be done on the local policy of the machine. Although I would hate to do it this way (because all future machines will need the fix installed then) does anyone know of a way to do this through a batch file or Windows Powershell script?

I don't think a batch file would have the capability of editing a local GPO, but I believe Powershell can. The only problem is that I won't be familiar with Powershell until after my class that is coming up. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

Go to media and sharing centre in windows and turn the media straming on. Now "block" the "Media Programs on this computer and remote connection" .


----------



## UsernameHere (Dec 6, 2012)

I have done that already. The reason for disabling it in group policy is so that it doesn't get enabled again. Users are uncertain how the feature is becoming enabled and no one actually uses the feature anyway.


----------

